

Mari0 - Super Mario Bros. + Portal - ChrisArchitect
http://stabyourself.net/mari0/

======
saurik
For a previous rendition of the same concept, Dorkly made a similar video,
that I think is much more enjoyable (as Mario himself takes humor out of his
having the gun); although , the Dorkly version didn't attempt to make the game
play "work" (this version from Stabyourself actually looks like something
that, if built, could actually be played; the Dorkly one is "just" machinima).

[http://www.dorkly.com/video/14583/dorkly-bits-mario-with-
a-p...](http://www.dorkly.com/video/14583/dorkly-bits-mario-with-a-portal-gun)

------
kentbuckle
One additional difficulty in making Portal 2-dimensional is the loss of a
relative frame of reference, which can cause control problems. If you hold
down the left key to enter a right-facing portal, and exit through another
right-facing portal, do you start moving right even though you are holding
down the left key? Massive kudos if they can find a intuitive way to solve
this.

~~~
jerf
Since we're having a bit of fun, my suggestion would be to horizontally flip
the level entirely. I suspect it would rapidly become more intuitive than
you'd think; a shock the first couple of times, but just "how it works" after
that.

Further edit: I have no idea why, but in my head the color palette shifts when
the screen is reversed, like all the colors get 20% darker. (Perhaps I'm
analogizing with A Link to the Past's "Dark World", which isn't really the
same thing, but you are welcome to explain that to my subconscious at your
leisure.) It doesn't seem like there's a good reason for that from a Portal
point of view, but it would offer a subtle hint that you're supposed to be
going the other way now.

~~~
MikeCapone
Would you have the controls also be reversed (left becomes right and vice
versa)? I'm not sure what makes most sense. Maybe you'd get used to it after a
while.

~~~
Stabyourself
What I am planning to do is make it like in games that have fixed cameras:
When the camera changes, the character keeps walking into the same direction
unless the player presses in another direction.

------
redthrowaway
I like the idea, but the levels would have to be entirely redesigned if you
wanted to preserve good gameplay. Having a portal gun tacked on to Mario, with
no need for it in the game and levels not designed around its use, would just
kind of suck.

~~~
hartror
Sure, that would be the case if we hadn't all played the game 20 years ago.
But we have, so instead it looks like a fun trip down memory lane.

~~~
maushu
Even funnier if half way the level or something, Mario "escapes" and then we
get the fun portal oriented levels.

------
jeffool
If you enjoy this, or even the idea of game mash-ups I can't recommend Tuper
Tario Tros enough!

<http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/522276>

Like the afore linked Super Mario Crossover, I see this and wonder, "how did
they NOT make this?"

------
protopete
This reminds me of Portal: The Flash Edition
<http://portal.wecreatestuff.com/>

~~~
aristidb
And Asciiportal: <http://cymonsgames.com/asciiportal/>

------
NickPollard
Surely the Mario version should shoot orange and blue pipes?

~~~
bitwize
Fun fact: In the forgettable geography game _Mario Is Missing_ Bowser used a
network of pipes called the Portably Operated Remote Transport And Larceny
System, or PORTALS, to invade the world's cities and steal their artifacts.

------
albertzeyer
I very much like Portal in 2D. A similar game, with much simpler graphics
(actually just ASCII) but much more challenging, is ASCII Portal.

<http://cymonsgames.com/asciiportal/>

------
artursapek
If the diversity of hazards was ramped up this could easily be very fun, a
much more intense and fast-paced arcade take on Portal. Never mind the classic
sprites and music, the format of Super Mario is just different and would
amount to a different Portal.

But as of now, most of the enemies in Mario were designed to be adequate
hazards for a character who can only walk and jump, the matchup becomes
pathetic if he's suddenly equipped with a Portal gun. From the video it seems
the game-makers will have to be more creative with how Mario can be killed
(Great heights, ranged attacks, time-trials, as opposed to just touching a
mushroom/turtle/pipe plant)

------
erikb
At first I thought it was just plain stupid, to combine these 2 concepts. But
after watching the video I can really believe that it will be a lot of fun!
Kudos for that idea!

------
ChrisLTD
Cool idea, but it looks like the resulting game would be way too easy.

~~~
Semiapies
Possibly, but the goal looks more to be novelty in a classic environment, like
the Super Mario Crossover game.

<http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/534416>

~~~
bherms
You just ruined my entire night. Good find. There's an updated version at
[http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-
crosso...](http://www.explodingrabbit.com/games/super-mario-bros-crossover)
with more features/characters.

~~~
spydum
I have no idea how I have never run into this.. This is pure awesomeness!

------
idanb
Now just make a kick butt flash implementation and you'll get $1M internet
dollars!

No but seriously, this is super cool.

------
swileran
I know nothing about Portal, but that is really amazing.

